
The perils of bashing an OS you've never used - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/07/21/the-perils-of-bashing-an-os-youve-never-used/
======
Locke1689
This is not HN material.

------
MostAwesomeDude
Can I insult it based on my inability to afford it rather than my experience
using it?

